# My Body Kit Pictures!



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

You've all seen my engine pics, and my stock se-r, now prepare to take a look at my stillen aerokit installed on my baby.

It took a month of work, but here it is; give me some feedback plz! 

Thanks, 

Sr20Power

http://www.geocities.com/skywa1ker88/bodykitpage.htm

PS. You can't click on the link, you MUST copy and paste it into your browser, geocities does not allow linking to their website, which is dumb, if you ask me.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very nice B13......I like the kit--Im surprised I dont see more with it around here...

U got the whole car painted right --is that stock white???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

super clean car !! look like brand new ! great job!


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for you comments dudes...

Yes, believe it or not, it's the stock white! I didn't paint the whole car though, I just painted the kit the stock "veil white".

I don't see this kit a lot around either... it's a really nice kit in my opinion. It's not too wild, yet gives the B13 that extra edge that will make it stand out a lil' more than the rest.

Sr20Power


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Member's Rides...


----------



## firehead (Sep 17, 2002)

*nice*

sweet!


----------



## metareqa (Sep 1, 2002)

Awesomeness. nice car man....hmmm, wanna put one for my car? lol


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*kit*

so its jus an add on to the stock bumper?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's gotta be the cleanest b13 I've ever seen.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

that is sick!! get some rims and either paint or put in a mesh gril and your ride will be soooo sick


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

Thanks for the comments guys, they're all really appreciated. 

To answer your question, div3r5ity, yes, it just goes over the stock bumper. It's really thin, flexible, and light, so it's great. I love urethane and would choose this over a full fiberglass front bumper.

Sr20Power

Yes, wheels are probably next -- but right now, I'm outta dough!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I finally was able to see it today (my connection is a little funky sometimes) and I have to say that you've done an excellent job. The Stillen lip kit looks excellent, it's the way I'm headed if I ever decide to get a kit. Excellent work.


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

*hi samo*

Thanks for your comment dude.  

I keep checking your website because I love your ride. Especially your 200sx Se-R Wheels (don't they look freakin' awesome when they're on the b13? not to mention with 205 rubbers?)

I'm jealous. Do you know where I can start looking if I want to get a set, and how much I should (or shouldn't) pay?

Yeah, and your twin exit exhaust tip is sweet too.

Sr20Power


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2002)

car looks really nice


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: hi samo*



Sr20Power said:


> *Thanks for your comment dude.
> 
> I keep checking your website because I love your ride. Especially your 200sx Se-R Wheels (don't they look freakin' awesome when they're on the b13? not to mention with 205 rubbers?)
> 
> ...


Thanks man  ! I am in love with my B14 SE-R wheels. I think they're the perfect blend of sporty and sleeper for the B13. I was able to find mine over on the SR20 forums, I believe the site is www.sr20deforums.com . I paid $350 shipped for all four, which seems to be about average.

By the way - the exhaust is a cheap piece of junk that just happens to have a nice tip. Something much cooler is planned for one of my next mods.

I need to update my site _bad_. There about nine or ten new goodies on the car and all those pictures are about six months old. Arrgghh, one more thing to do  ...


----------

